# Minarik drives



## Family guy (May 15, 2016)

First pic is of new drive info.
Second is old board.
Third is new board


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcaden (Oct 30, 2016)

Family Guy;
According to the Minarik manual, you can get 100 volt or 200 volt field power, depending on how you connect it. Does the 420J have any kind of speed control other than the Pot? 
By the way, my GSI info shows that Part # D03-0854 is the Minarik 2300 board.
A D03-0104-3/4 drive will also work on a J series dryer. I have installed many as replacements and retrofits.

My phone is 402 795-5825 if you need any more help.


----------



## Family guy (May 15, 2016)

jcaden said:


> Family Guy;
> 
> According to the Minarik manual, you can get 100 volt or 200 volt field power, depending on how you connect it. Does the 420J have any kind of speed control other than the Pot?
> 
> ...




The pot is the only speed control.
Does the 220 volt field voltage sound like it is a bad board? The field winding is connected in series for 200volt.
The switch sw502 is set to 180. I am thinking this is the output to the field winding. 
There is also no voltage between a1 and a2 so it is not looking good for the board.
Been thinking today and there is a possibility I got the wiper for the pot on the wrong place on the board. Whether it s1 or s3, but it was working before we connected it to load. Do you think this would cause the board to fail?
The customer is going to get a new board tomorrow and we are going to try it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcaden (Oct 30, 2016)

200 volt sounds reasonable for field voltage. Sw502 is for max Armature voltage (180 Vdc).
Usually incorrectly connecting pot wires does not destroy a drive, as long as they did not touch ground. 
Is this still wired so that the SCR contactor opens the Motor lead connections? Most drives do not like this, so it should be wired to drop 230 VAC to the drive input. I have a J rewire drawing I could send. 

You may also ask GSI tech support. They are more up to date on the latest replacements.


----------



## Family guy (May 15, 2016)

jcaden said:


> 200 volt sounds reasonable for field voltage. Sw502 is for max Armature voltage (180 Vdc).
> Usually incorrectly connecting pot wires does not destroy a drive, as long as they did not touch ground.
> Is this still wired so that the SCR contactor opens the Motor lead connections? Most drives do not like this, so it should be wired to drop 230 VAC to the drive input. I have a J rewire drawing I could send.
> 
> You may also ask GSI tech support. They are more up to date on the latest replacements.




I am unable to say for sure whether the contractor (I believe to be the scr) drops the 240 volt input to the board. 
It gets it's power from the load side of the unload contractor in main control panel for the dryer.
I was in contact with the GSI tech support, but being the weekend it is hard to get a hold of them. Customer has corn in the field so is pushing to get it going, and got someone to meet him at dealership.
My email is [email protected] if you could send the Rewire drawing, that would be appreciated, thanks

We wired it in the free air and then mounted the board after we verified it to work. Dryer was not running so 240volt input to board was not there, but the pot still had power, so there may have been a possibility the soldered connection could have touched ground. No fuse was blown and we still had safety circuit though. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Why not just order a chassis mount DC control?
They are inexpensive and are on the shelf at most motor shops and for sure KB can over night a drive to you.
I'm a firm believer in getting rid of stuff that is not easily replaced. This seems like a perfect time to buy a new DC control.

http://www.kbelectronics.com/Variable_Speed_DC_Drives/DC_Drives_Chassis.html


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> Why not just order a chassis mount DC control?
> They are inexpensive and are on the shelf at most motor shops and for sure KB can over night a drive to you.
> I'm a firm believer in getting rid of stuff that is not easily replaced. This seems like a perfect time to buy a new DC control.
> 
> http://www.kbelectronics.com/Variable_Speed_DC_Drives/DC_Drives_Chassis.html


I agree..


----------

